
Show HN: Understand how good a leader you are - alexpotrivaev
http://managerassessment.teambit.io/
======
alexpotrivaev
Hey folks

I’m Alex, one of the creators of Manager Assessment and co-founder at Teambit.

While building Teambit, we’ve stumbled on tons of research about what makes a
good leader good. But unless there is an established culture of feedback in
your team, it’s hard for a leader to assess how well you are doing.

Manager Assessment is a short, research-backed questionnaire to help each team
leader understand how good they are at their job and what areas they can
improve.

Take an assessment, share your results and tell us what you think. We are all
ears

You can read a bit more on what the assessment is based on here:
[http://help.teambit.io/what-research-is-the-manager-
assessme...](http://help.teambit.io/what-research-is-the-manager-assessment-
based-on)

